# BEEF BBQ Sauces and Marinades



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Hot Asian BBQ Sauce
*_ 
2 tbsp. brown sugar
2 tbsp. red wine vinegar
1 c. ketchup
1/2 to 1 tsp. Chinese hot mustard
1 lg. garlic clove, minced
1 tbsp. soy sauce
1 to 3 tsp. Asian chili paste with garlic
_ 
Combine all ingredients except chile paste in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil, then turn off heat. Stir in chili paste. Makes 1 1/4 cups.






*He-Man Marinade
*_ 
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 c. safflower oil
1/2 c. tomato juice
1/2 c. lite soy sauce
1/2 c. brown sugar
1/2 tsp. freshly ground pepper
_ 
Combine all of the ingredients in a medium size non-reactive bowl and blend well. Select and prep the beef, pork or poultry you wish to marinate. Place the item in a non-reactive container just large enough to hold it. Add the marinade and coat well. Cover, refrigerate, and marinate. Remove the item from the marinade and finish on the grill. 
 







*Red Wine & Pepper Grilling Marinade
*_ 
2 sm. cloves garlic, crushed
2 tsp. vegetable oil
1/2 c. red wine
2 tsp. allspice berries, crushed
4 tsp. black peppercorns, crushed
_ 
Combine all of the ingredients in a medium size non-reactive bowl and blend well. Select and prep the beef, pork or poultry you wish to marinate. Place the item in a non-reactive container just large enough to hold it. Add the marinade and coat well. Cover, refrigerate and marinate for 1 to 2 hours. Remove the item from the marinade and finish on the grill.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Sweet & Tangy Sauce
*_ 
3/4 c. catsup
6 tbsp. beef broth or water
6 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/4 c. lemon juice
3 tbsp. brown sugar, firmly packed
1/4 c. onion, chopped
1 tsp. hot sauce
_ 
In a 1 1/2 to 2 quart pan, combine catsup, beef broth or water, Worcestershire sauce, lemon juice, brown sugar, onion and hot sauce. Simmer until reduced to 1 1/2 cups, about 10 minutes. Add more hot sauce to taste. Serve warm or cool. If making ahead, chill airtight up to 2 weeks. Makes 1 1/2 cups.





*Sweet & Spicy BBQ Sauce
*_ 
3/4 c. brown sugar
1/2 c. ketchup
1/3 c. molasses
1/4 c. cider vinegar
1/4 c. olive oil
3 tbsp. prepared mustard
3 cloves garlic
2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper
1/4 tbsp. ground black pepper
_ 
Combine sugar, ketchup, molasses, vinegar, olive oil, mustard, garlic, Worcestershire sauce, salt, cayenne pepper and black pepper in blender; cover. Blend until smooth. Refrigerate until ready to use. 
*SERVING SUGGESTION:
*Pour Sweet & Spicy BBQ Sauce over 1 pound beef, chicken or pork; marinate for at least 2 hours or overnight before cooking. 





*Mopping Sauce
*Mix the following ingredients and cook over warm heat:
_ 
1 (14 oz.) can beef broth
14 oz. water
1 c. Worcestershire sauce
1/2 c. brown mustard
2/3 c. apple cider vinegar
1/2 c. vegetable oil
1/4 c. salt
1/4 c. garlic powder
3 tbsp. black pepper
_ 
Keep mixture warm while mopping meat every 20 to 30 minutes. 






*Vinaigrette Marinade
*_ 
2 sm. cloves garlic, crushed
1/2 tsp. coarse salt
1 tsp. Dijon mustard
4 tsp. fresh lemon juice
1/2 c. olive oil
2 tsp. red wine vinegar
1/2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
_ 
Combine all of the ingredients in a medium-size nonreactive bowl and blend well. Select and prep the beef, pork or poultry you wish to marinate. Place the item in a nonreactive container just large enough to hold it. Add the marinade and coat well. 





*Fiery-Sweet Barbecue Sauce Recipe
*_ 
10 1/4 oz. orange marmalade
1 c. catsup
1/4 c. cider vinegar
1 tbsp. soy sauce
3/4 tsp. celery seed
1/2 tsp. ground red pepper
_ 
Combine all ingredients in a 1 quart glass measuring bowl. Stir until well mixed. Microwave on high for 5 to 7 minutes; stir after 3 minutes. When mixture boils it is done. Excellent with beef, pork, or chicken. 






*Arkansas BBQ Sauce
*_ 
2 qts. water
1 1/2 c. brown sugar
1 1/2 c. Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 c. yellow mustard
1 qt. ketchup
1/2 c. pepper
1/2 c. red pepper flakes
3 qts. red wine vinegar
1 qt. white table wine
1 1/2 c. salt
_ 
Bring to boil and then simmer for about 30 minutes. Do not cook or store in aluminum, store in glass. Does not need to be refrigerated. Marinade for poultry, pork or beef. Marinade the meat for an hour before grilling and then baste the meat once or twice while cooking. 
 




*Tennessee BBQ Sauce
*_ 
1 1/2 c. ketchup
1 med. onion, chopped
1/4 c. brown sugar
2 1/2 tbsp. apple cider vinegar
2 tbsp. vegetable oil
2 tbsp. bourbon
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 tsp. dry mustard
1/2 tsp. hot pepper sauce
_ 
SautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] onion and garlic in oil until tender. Add other ingredients and mix well. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and let simmer for 10 minutes. Great on beef ribs. 
 




*All Seasons Marinade
*_ 
3/4 c. soy sauce
1/2 c. vegetable oil
1/2 c. red wine vinegaror cider vinegar
1/3 c. lemon juice
1/4 c. Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp. ground mustard
2 tbsp. minced fresh parsley
1 1/2 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. salt
2 garlic cloves, minced
_ 
In a jar with a tight-fitting lid, combine all ingredients; shake well. Cover and refrigerate until ready to use. Use as marinade for beef, pork, chicken or shrimp.





*Shish-Ka-Bob Marinade
*_ 
1 c. soy sauce
1/2 c. vinegar
1/2 c. brown sugar
1/2 c. pineapple juice
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
_ 
Bring to a boil. Pour hot over pieces of beef and marinate in refrigerator at least 40 hours; best overnight. Turn at least once.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 2, 2011)

Thought I'd give this a bump as it just gave me a lot of ideas for tomorrow's beef smoke.


----------

